# Baby pics!



## GlacierRidge (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's a couple....I hope you can see why when she was born, I said she was brown, not gray! (mom's a gray dun, dad's a brown). I'm amazed at the difference in color.....wet vs. dry. Anyway, she's doing well! Vet check went well, IgG was great, although she is an active little begger and for being born at 3:45 this morning (17 hours ago!) I haven't seen her lay down to rest YET! Mom, on the other hand...was eating shortly after foaling....but hasn't been eating hardly at all this afternoon or evening, and had some clear, thick snot in her nostril. No temp (placenta was all there, I checked it and vet confirmed it)....but I'm keeping an eye on her. She's not acting colicky at all. Anyway...wanted to add a post for the pics! The link for many more is in my "update" post...

Angie


----------



## uglydog (Sep 1, 2008)

Precious!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 2, 2008)

Angie, congrats!! She is a little beauty. I went to the other post and checked out all the pics. That was awesome. I feel educated too



It is so helpful and wonderful to actually see pictures of the birth. Thanks so much for sharing the blessed event. Looks like she and Kochia are doing well. Hopefully Kochia's appetite will pick up again soon too.

I am sorry to hear about your aunt. So tragic and unthinkable



But I can see where this new little blessing would help somehow to distract, and ease your pain. Will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## vetasst (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats!! beautiful baby.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Sep 2, 2008)

AWWW could she been any more adorable! I am so happy for you...she is just the cutest ever! Give her a smooch for me!


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 2, 2008)

Witts Mini Horse Ranch said:


> AWWW could she been any more adorable! I am so happy for you...she is just the cutest ever! Give her a smooch for me!


I agree wholeheartedly...She could not be more adorable!


----------



## GlacierRidge (Sep 2, 2008)

Mom and baby are doing well, she's sweet as can be, although mom gets quite jealous if baby gets attention and she is not. She'll get a little rough, pushing the baby away so she gets the attention...so I make sure she gets lots and lots! She loves to be loved....momma does....so does her little girl. She was 24" at birth.

I've decided to call her Katie. If you read my other "update" post and read how my aunt died the day before she was born, all of my aunt's friend's called her Katie. When I was watching this little girl get up and learn how to use her legs around 4 am Monday morning...."Katie" popped into my mind right then. My aunt was looking forward to seeing the baby after she was born....and I'll bet she did.

And I can just imagine the smile on her face knowing I named an @$$ after her. That's exactly what she'd say....

So this little girl's name is Katie. She was born less than 24 hours after my aunt died unexpectedly. She's pretty special.

Angie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 2, 2008)

awwww...what a precious little doll






If you read on my other post on how we had a mini goat born the day my brother died...well, we named the baby goat, Lance. My brothers name was Lance as well. The goat was just as comical and full if life and fun, just like Lance was. This little goat is pretty special too. I am sure your Aunt is looking down smiling her smile of approval. Corinne


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 5, 2008)

Katie is a beautiful little girl. Congradulations


----------

